# What can i put in an 60x45x45 EXO TERRA TERRARIUM?



## The Reptile Guy (Mar 19, 2013)

Title says it all i have a tank spare and i don't know what i can put in there any help, i mean anything apart from snakes as i already have a king snake. Thanks


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Think outside the box. Instead of putting something in the tank.....put the tank in something else. Preferably put it in the post office, addressed to me

:lol2:

Seriously....you can house a lot in there, what sort of thing do you fancy? Personally I'd throw a few dart frogs in there, but it really depends what you like, and what you've got time for.

Dave


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

leopard geckos? african fat tails? possibly a crestie. as said look more into it!


----------



## The Reptile Guy (Mar 19, 2013)

my_shed said:


> Think outside the box. Instead of putting something in the tank.....put the tank in something else. Preferably put it in the post office, addressed to me
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> ...


LOL i want some Leopard Geckos they are pretty cool always had my eye on them but never found the right SunGlow Morph that i wanted


----------



## The Reptile Guy (Mar 19, 2013)

tremerz97 said:


> leopard geckos? african fat tails? possibly a crestie. as said look more into it!


YES i want Leopard Geckos do you think two would be ok in that tank?


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

The Reptile Guy said:


> YES i want Leopard Geckos do you think two would be ok in that tank?


Is it the 60 high exo. If so then it's not really suitable for one. 
Personally I would put a trio of Phelsuma klemmeri


----------



## The Reptile Guy (Mar 19, 2013)

graham40 said:


> Is it the 60 high exo. If so then it's not really suitable for one.
> Personally I would put a trio of Phelsuma klemmeri


I've seen many many reptiles stores and websites selling a complete set up with this exact tank for a Leopard gecko trio


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

I think its the 60 long, in which case its ok for two, not perfect, but ok. And to the poster above.....stores aren't necessarily the best guide to housing animals, a 60 long will do, but most keepers prefer to give a bit more space if possible.

Dave


----------

